# The Official Borderlands Thread



## tkin (Sep 4, 2010)

*www.dailyjoystick.com/images/stories/boost/borderlands_box_full.jpg

Hey guys, I'm noticing that some of you are playing Borderlands frequently and liking this game as I am, so I'm opening this thread for all borderlands related queries here, post your Character progress, Builds, Screenshots, Videos and keep all borderlands related discussions in this thread.

*www.examiner.com/images/blog/EXID16887/images/504x_borderlands2.jpg

*xbox360media.gamespy.com/xbox360/image/article/992/992348/borderlands-20090608111126378.jpg

*www.totalpcgaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/borderlands_new.jpg






Some useful tools:

1. Save editor(Willow tree): WillowTree Tutorials - Borderlands Modding Resource
2. Character Build Creator: 
Soldier: Borderlands: Skill Tree
Siren: Borderlands: Skill Tree
Hunter: Borderlands: Skill Tree
Brick: Borderlands: Skill Tree
3. FOV Settings and tweaks: [PC Utility] Borderlands Configuration Tool - Gearbox Software Community

PS: make sure to backup your save files before tampering, saves may get corrupted occasionally. 


My Soldier(Roland Build) @ Level 48: Borderlands: Skill Tree

I'll post some screenshots of my prized weapons later.

Guys, post your stats and best weapons.

God damn it, made a typo in the title, call some mods to change the title to official instead of 'offcial', i was really tired when i posted this 

*My Stats:*

Name: Axon

Level: 47

Skill Points: 48(1 extra skill point in mad moxxi dlc)

Health: 988(741 actual, +25% skill boost)

Primary Shield: Accelerated Panacea(quick health regen, cap: 687, recharge: 168)

Primary Class Mod: Support gunner (+13 team ammo regen, +3 impact, +2 stockpile skill, 36% magazine capacity increase)

Primary Grenade Mod: Transfusion(111 dam)

Primary Skill Artifact (x4 incendiary) 

Primary Weapons(damage/accuracy/rof):
1.Combat Rifle= Crimson Cobra(149/95/15)
2.SMG= Maliwan Hellfire(111/87.5/12.5), "*We don't need no water*," 4x incendiary, the effects stack and does massive damage to enemies over time.
3.Shotgun= Maliwan Vitriolic Crux(78x7/25/1.9) "*Bring out your dead*," x3 corrosive, does massive splash damage to enemies
4.Sniper= Fearsome Volcano(388/98.6/0.9), "*Pele demands a sacrifice*," massive incendiary splash damage to enemies.

Some other rare weapons I got:
1. Rocket Launcher: Mongol, "*Beware the horde*", launches multiple rockets from the main rocket in every direction.
2. Rocket Launcher: Rhino, "*The unstoppable force*," rockets explode multiple times in mid air before reaching target with x4 corrosive splash.
3. Sniper: Liquid Orion (477/93.6/2.7), "*A hunter lives among the stars*," bullets break into 3 parts if it does not hit enemy, shock effect(x4) with every shot.
4. Shotgun: Fatal Crux (135x7/83/1.9), "*Cross their heart, hope they die*," bullets spread out in cross pattern, x4 blast effect in every shot.
5. Revolver: Pestilent Defiler (195/91/1.3), "*Give sick*," Bullets impact x4 corrosive every shot,can effect nearby enemies with splash.

Money ~*8000000$*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

My stats....

Character Name: Public Limited
Character Class: Solider
Character Level: 33
Weapons Using: RPG11 Recoliless Rocket, TCH30 Combat Rifle, Whitting's Elephant Gun, The Sentinel
Health: 864
Shield: PNG-FRR Quick Charge Unyielding Shield(Capacity: 417, RechargeR :65)
Grenade Mod: Transfusion(58)
Class Mod: Support Gunner (+2 ammo regen, +1 stockpile skill)
Money: 504049


Hey... what is the best weapon for solider? And can he increase his sniping ability?


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



vamsi_krishna said:


> My stats....
> 
> Character Name: Public Limited
> Character Class: Solider
> ...


Soldiers primary weapons are Combat rifles/machineguns and Shotguns, look in the skilltree and you'll find two skills each for boosting shotgun and rifle skills. Soldier is also good with sniping rifles but not much as mordecai is and it can't be boosted but you can get the skill that boosts overall rate of fire and decreases recoil after each kill to aid in sniping, launchers don't work for me so I stay away from them. Also I use only legendary revolvers.

PS: Open Borderlands: Skill Tree and put your skills there and post the link.
Mine looks like this: Borderlands: Skill Tree


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

This is my skill tree: Brick Skill-Tree


----------



## varunb (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

I am on *Level 52 -> Soldier class*, in Borderlands. I had defeated the main boss, some big monster in the finale few months ago. So, the main objective was completed & only few side missions are left. 

Right now, I am looking for a guy who can team up with me to play the DLCs. I have all the 3 DLCs installed & want to start The Zombie Island of Dr. Ned.

If anybody is willing to play coop with me, then msg me. I am using version 1.3.0 right now.

Steam ID: varunb87
Xfire: varunb87
Gamespy ID: varunbali


----------



## Piyush (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

how will i know that "this" dlc chapter is installed in my game
i think i have only zombie island.....
and how many different DLCs are there ?


----------



## varunb (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

You will have to go to the nearby fast travel station & look for the destination corresponding to the dlc installed. For example, if you have Zombie island dlc, then the destination *Jacob's Cove* will appear in the list of destinations.

There are a total 3 DLCs till now.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

We just completed the main game yesterday. All of us are now on level 36. Will be starting the Zombie Island of Dr.Ned DLC (hopefully) if Vamsi is able to get it. 

Tkin, you mentioned that Mad Moxxi's doesn't help you in  levelling up. So do you suggest we ignore it completely or try it out? What exactly is it all about? Just wave after wave of enemies? How many rounds must we complete?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

MAD MOXXI just include killing stuff?!?!?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

My Stats :-

Siren (Litlith)
lvl 10 
Preferred weapon :- Pistols/Sniper Rifles
Building my shields/health in the skill tree


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> We just completed the main game yesterday. All of us are now on level 36. Will be starting the Zombie Island of Dr.Ned DLC (hopefully) if Vamsi is able to get it.
> 
> Tkin, you mentioned that Mad Moxxi's doesn't help you in  levelling up. So do you suggest we ignore it completely or try it out? What exactly is it all about? Just wave after wave of enemies? How many rounds must we complete?




Hey.. I got the copy this morning. I was waiting for you guys over skype and yahoo. I thought we have had an agreement to meet at around 10Am


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



vamsi_krishna said:


> I thought we have had an agreement to meet at around 10Am



Was that so  , anyways I think a small break was needed after continuously playing Borderlands for a week


----------



## tkin (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> We just completed the main game yesterday. All of us are now on level 36. Will be starting the Zombie Island of Dr.Ned DLC (hopefully) if Vamsi is able to get it.
> 
> Tkin, you mentioned that Mad Moxxi's doesn't help you in  levelling up. So do you suggest we ignore it completely or try it out? What exactly is it all about? Just wave after wave of enemies? How many rounds must we complete?


Well here's the deal, in mad moxxi the xp system as well as the proficiency system is disabled, so you neither gain XP nor get weapon proficiency in here, the reason being that here the enemies scale dynamically to your(in case of mp the host's) level, the missions appear as level 15 but all enemies spawn at your level(may be one/two level above for bosses and badasses) , so just playing moxxi you can gain virtually unlimited xp if the xp system was enabled, so its turned off. But you get to complete the achievements though(like shooting 1000000 times etc).

In mad moxxi there are 3 battlegrounds(won't go in the details, ruins the surprise for you), you have to fight 5 round in each of them to finish them, you can't save between rounds, you have to play all 5 rounds i.e one complete one arena at a time.

Each round consist of 5 waves:
1.Starter wave: basic mix of enemies, will always contain skags, the skags will often attack the bandits and vice versa)
2.Gun wave: all enemies carry guns but will NEVER drop any after killed, so you get no weapons either.
3.Horde wave: Large bunch of psychos spawn randomly everywhere, includes badass psychos mostly.
4.Badass wave: Tough enemies will spawn, not just badasses, most of the time includes guardians that will attack the bandits, sometimes the entire wave will consist of crimson lance enemies with powerful weapons.
5.Boss wave: one game boss(main game, not dlc) along with its minions.

If you survive a round, 3 weapons will drop in the center of the arena and will disappear in a few secs unless you get them, but I've found all of them to be ABSOLUTELY useless.

If a player dies he is teleported in a cage in the arena above the ground from where he can snipe the enemies and assist the team, if everyone dies then the team is sent back to the first wave of previous round(if you die at round 3 wave 4, you spawn at round 2 wave 1).

Theres also modifiers that are added, like
1.Enemies have higher health
2.Enemies have recharging health
3.Enemy shield recharges extremely fast
4.Enemies carry much better guns(with elemental effects, from the looks of the weapons I'd say those are all violet rarity weapons, too bad they don't drop it)
5.Gravity is reduced
6.Enemy runs and reloads much faster(imagine a bunch of psychos running at you at very high speed)
7.Players DON'T HAVE ANY SHIELD.
8.Players lose health continuously and regain by killing enemies.
and more .............

After each wave medpacks and ammo crates(collection of different types of ammos) drop from above, they scatter all over and disappear in 3-5secs, so this is damn hard to collect them all in time.

If you beat the three arenas then you can fight a larger battle in the same arenas(advanced) but I skipped it as it was very boring.

PS: Also enemies spawn randomly, imagine a badass psycho spawning within your group. So its damn hard.

Reward is 1 skill point, I believe its not worth it to play, just play general knoxx. its actually the best dlc so far, lots of missions and brand new enemies and weapons to get. After all the reason we play borderlands is for the weapons and xp, moxxi gives none.


My fatal crux in action:
*img833.imageshack.us/img833/3679/borderlandsn.jpg


----------



## tkin (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



piyush120290 said:


> MAD MOXXI just include killing stuff?!?!?


Yes, its just about the fights and nothing else.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



Psychosocial said:


> My Stats :-
> 
> Siren (Litlith)
> lvl 10
> ...



I thought no one liked Siren 

Btw upgrade your elemental tree as you will be getting some awesome snipers with shock damage.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



tkin said:


> PS: Also enemies spawn randomly, imagine a badass psycho spawning within your group. So its damn hard.



Those badass psychos look like hilly billies from wrong turn.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



tkin said:


> Yes, its just about the fights and nothing else.



bah........

anyways what was the third DLC's name apart from zombie...,mad.....

also
ur shotgun has 25 shells?!?!
thats freaky amazing


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



piyush120290 said:


> bah........
> 
> anyways what was the third DLC's name apart from zombie...,mad.....
> 
> ...


The third dlc is named The secret armory of general knoxx.

I think basic was 16 shells(legendary weapon), +overload skill from class mod(36% increase in mag capacity), and roland's mag increase skill ups that, right now I have two points in that skill(24% increase), at 5 points that 60% mag increase, imagine having 30+ ammo in a shotgun mag.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^i liked that class mod which help to regenerate ammos
i'll find one which include both the features:ammo regeneration and increased mag capacity


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Hi Iam new to Borderlands.Started playing just 2 hours ago.Now in the 9 toes boss fight.
Is it just me being n00bish or is the game really that tough?
Iam getting killed instantly by those stupid skags  that 9 toe guy unleashes upon me.
Is the game difficulty just like Fallout 3.I found fallout 3 getting easier as you advance through the game.
Is there any general fighting tips or tricks or strategies you guys can share with me in borderlands.
The only strategy I adopted was to run around shooting like in Quake 3.BTW Iam using that 'terrible scattergun'.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Darn! You guys have pumped me. I'm gonna install this game right now and I think I'll join ye guys this Friday or Sat. Tell me what all I need, my Siamese twin brother? (tkin) 

[Offtopic: You haven't upgraded ye'r PC, mate?]


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



ajaybc said:


> Hi Iam new to Borderlands.Started playing just 2 hours ago.Now in the 9 toes boss fight.
> Is it just me being n00bish or is the game really that tough?
> Iam getting killed instantly by those stupid skags  that 9 toe guy unleashes upon me.
> Is the game difficulty just like Fallout 3.I found fallout 3 getting easier as you advance through the game.
> ...



Check ur skill level is not too low. I did it while running with scissors, didn't even know he was killed...lol.


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



ajaybc said:


> Hi Iam new to Borderlands.Started playing just 2 hours ago.Now in the 9 toes boss fight.
> Is it just me being n00bish or is the game really that tough?
> Iam getting killed instantly by those stupid skags  that 9 toe guy unleashes upon me.
> Is the game difficulty just like Fallout 3.I found fallout 3 getting easier as you advance through the game.
> ...


Let me answer your questions one at a time.

Yes its tough until you reach level 15, once you finish the arid badlands it becomes easy.

You're dying because the scattergun is a shotgun and bullets spread out, so if you fire 10 bullets 1-2 bullet heats the target only, so less damage, use a single bullet long range weapon like the pistol that you got from the gun stash on your way to nine toes, or a machine gun/smg. This game is all about bullet dynamics, if you score headshots a lot more damage is done to the enemy, try shooting 9 toes in the head.

If you think 9 toes is tough wait till you meet bone-head and sledge.

This is not quake 3, its not run and gun, its like gears of war, use covers, even enemies use covers most of the time.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



tkin said:


> If you think 9 toes is tough wait till you meet bone-head and sledge.



Sledge was tough as there was not enough space to move around but Rocket launcher with quick reload worked wonders.


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Thank you ichi and tkin.Killed 9 toe.Had to make around 9-10 respawns.
I killed one of the skags first-->got killed and respawned-->next skag-->got killed again and repawned-->and then killed 9 toe. 
Now reached level 8.Now it has become a bit easier to kill those skags and bandits.
BTW are u guys playing the 1.3.1 version?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



ichi said:


> I thought no one liked Siren
> 
> Btw upgrade your elemental tree as you will be getting some awesome snipers with shock damage.



Siren's awesome man. I played with Brick on my first time but didn't like him. So I tried Siren this time. And thanks for the heads up, will do that .


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



ajaybc said:


> Thank you ichi and tkin.Killed 9 toe.Had to make around 9-10 respawns.
> I killed one of the skags first-->got killed and respawned-->next skag-->got killed again and repawned-->and then killed 9 toe.
> Now reached level 8.Now it has become a bit easier to kill those skags and bandits.
> BTW are u guys playing the 1.3.1 version?


What character have you chosen to play? Since you died so much I think you chose Mordecai? I chose roland and killed 9-toes in one go.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn! You guys have pumped me. I'm gonna install this game right now and I think I'll join ye guys this Friday or Sat. Tell me what all I need, my Siamese twin brother? (tkin)
> 
> [Offtopic: You haven't upgraded ye'r PC, mate?]


Install the game, get the latest dlc, if you go for the 'ahem' version then install the third dlc(from 'ahem') and it will automatically update your game to 1.3.0, the 1.3.1 patch is also available as a separate download from ahem , your game must be patched to the same version as others to play.

I got a HD5850, think I'll wait until 2011 to get a new config, also thinking about getting a HD6850/6870 as soon as it launches to get a reference card, non reference sucks.



ichi said:


> Sledge was tough as there was not enough space to move around but Rocket launcher with quick reload worked wonders.


I played as soldier and killed him in the first try in solo, I actually had a problem with him when I tried to kill him in a co-op game, my friend(siren) died and I couldn't help him(or her), I died once but got a second wind by killing a midget.



ajaybc said:


> Thank you ichi and tkin.Killed 9 toe.Had to make around 9-10 respawns.
> I killed one of the skags first-->got killed and respawned-->next skag-->got killed again and repawned-->and then killed 9 toe.
> Now reached level 8.Now it has become a bit easier to kill those skags and bandits.
> BTW are u guys playing the 1.3.1 version?


Theres a nice strategy you could've tried, go near the elevator and wait for the skags to charge, get in the elevator and if one or more skags follow you the elevator will go up with them in it, kill them up top one at a time and then go after 9 toes.


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

I've also jumped into BorderLands bandwagon 

Patched the game with 1.3.1 update - have not installed any DLC yet though.

Finished 9 Toes and bone head. Sniper Rifle was very helpful while dealing with Bone Head - I did not even have to go near him - just finished him off from a safe place 

I'm playing as Siren ( Lilith ) and on Level 9.

BTW, Got my first vehicle.


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^there aren't many vehicle, just two and that too you can find everywhere. I always had hysterical fun mauling the hilly billies.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^i thought there was only one vehicle
which is the second one?


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^both have same characteristics but looks slightly...very slightly differ.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

its a racer, prettty much like the 1st one. Just faster.


----------



## tkin (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



piyush120290 said:


> ^^i thought there was only one vehicle
> which is the second one?


There is only one vehicle in borderlands called outrunner but the general knoxx dlc adds 3 more, the racer(the fastest vehicle in game, same as outrunner but has a longer nitro boost and a spoiler, jet engine at back), the monster(the same vehicle that mad mel drives in main game, has homing missile that does massive damage, slower than racer but overall good speed, has a lot of health) and finally the lancer(has 4 separate compartments that can house 4 players at once, one gunner, one driver, one mine layer and one proximity blast seat, positions are not interchangeable, slowest vehicle but longest nitro boost, highest health for a vehicle and the main cannon uses shock longbow rounds that teleport to destination and hit targets), the dlc vehicles are not drivable in main game.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^
simply amazing
i like the third one
will install the armory.....as soon as i can


----------



## tkin (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



piyush120290 said:


> ^^
> simply amazing
> i like the third one
> will install the armory.....as soon as i can


The monster is best for soloing as the homing missiles are nice for blind firing:
*images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100129163555/borderlands/images/thumb/a/aa/DLC3screen2.jpg/800px-DLC3screen2.jpg

Lancer is best for party of 3 or more:
*images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100218161319/borderlands/images/0/0b/Lancer.png

Racers are for speed, 4 players in racers can run circles around targets, but they lack health but make up with speed:
*images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100227113014/borderlands/images/c/c5/Racer.png


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Couple of questions again:
1.) Is skill point gaining only after we level up?
2.) In Zombie Island of Dr.Ned DLC, we seem to be gathering a lot of Zombie brains. Is that of any use?
3.) When we find any weapon in the game, what is the most important thing to look out for while picking it up? I mean in terms of a weapon which will cause a kick-ass damage to the enemies.


----------



## tkin (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Couple of questions again:
> 1.) Is skill point gaining only after we level up?
> 2.) In Zombie Island of Dr.Ned DLC, we seem to be gathering a lot of Zombie brains. Is that of any use?
> 3.) When we find any weapon in the game, what is the most important thing to look out for while picking it up? I mean in terms of a weapon which will cause a kick-ass damage to the enemies.


1. Yes, but in case of mad moxxi you gain a free skill level after completing all the levels(so 61 levels for knoxx dlc+1 extra=62 skill point max in game)
2.Ok, heres the deal, those zombie brains have an use, there's a mission(optional, hard to find) which requires you to supply brains and in return you gain xp(loads of it) and some rare items.

To get the mission first go to hallow's end(one with the pumpkinhead mini boss), when standing in the village go to the southwest corner of the map(you'll see a house in a far end corner), there's a npc in it, I won't give any spoiler but its someone you know very well, he will give you the missions to get brains, the issue with this missions is that you need to get to 425 brains in total, its a tedious job so better the mission asap, so you can gain brains when you do the other missions.

The problem is that any brains you get till the mission starts do not count, it also does not count if you have collected all the brains needed for one mission and not turn in. eg: in one mission you need to get 25 brains, get the 25 and turn in, don't get more as it won't count but leave them, get the brains to the npc and turn in and he will eat one and vomit a item a few secs later, then he will give you another mission to get more brains, the four missions need 25, 50, 100 and 250 brains to complete, leave any brains in the ground and it will remain there till change map. 

The missions can be a bit tedious but follow this pattern:
""The best strategy is to pick up the first mission when you go see Ned for the first time, complete the second mission while in the region. Complete the 100 one, before going to kill Pumpkinhead nearby, and pick up the 250 one, and continue to do all of the missions. Usually, before you kill off Dr. Ned, you will get all 250 done."

3.When picking up a weapon look at the rarity color, this the pattern:
Level 1 = White, rarity = 0-4. 
Level 2 = Green, rarity = 5-10. 
Level 3 = Blue, rarity = 11-15. 
Level 4 = Purple, rarity = 16-49. 
Level 5 = Light Orange, rarity = 50-60. (Not a category) 
Level 6 = Orange, rarity = 61-65. 
Level 7 = Dark Orange, rarity = 66-100. (Not a category) 
Level 8 = Pearlescent, rarity = 101+

Then you need the stats, for revolvers/pistols look for damage, r.of and magazine size, scopes add accuracy.

Combat rifles and machine guns: look for accuracy as these are mid/long range weapons, then comes scopes, always give priority to scope(1.4x is needed as a longer scopes pose problem for enemy at close range), then comes r.of, rof of 10+ is needed atleast, last is damage, combat rifles may lack damage but make up with burst fire and high rof capabilities.

Shotgun: Damage and rof, damage is needed but rof is also a crucial factor, a shotgun of rof 1.2+ is good, also make sure shotgun has good reload speeds, automatic shotguns are therefore much preferable. Accuracy is a completely useless feature for shotgun as these are close range weapons, scopes are useless.

Snipers: Accuracy(96+) and scope(2x+) is needed, damage comes later as snipers can make up for low damage with critical shots(headshots)

Smgs: R.o.f, scope should be good.

Launchers: Damage and accuracy, look for one with high reload speed.

ALWAYS GIVE PRIORITY TO ELEMENTAL WEAPONS, fire is useful against bandit, skags, scythids but weak against lance and spiderant, corrosive is good against all enemies, explosive also good against all, shock good for only technical units(lance devastators in knoxx), craw worms(incl. crawmerax) and shields but weak against all else.

Legendary weapons do massive damage against enemies, look for examples in my first post here, smg called hellfire and sniper named volcano is pretty destructive(fire), for shock get "a hunter lives among the stars" sniper and corrosive is vitriolic crux and pestilant defiler. 

PS: Zombies die from fire and explosive, corrosive and shock do not effect them much, also a type of enemy called badass tankestine is healed by shock so be careful while using siren(radiance skill), my friend's radiance got us mauled by badass tankestine in zombie island, he had to reset his skills and remove radiance.

Use this formula to compare guns:
((Damage)*(Accuracy/100))+(((Damage*(Magazine-1))/(((Magazine-1)/Fire Rate)+Reload)*((Accuracy-Recoil)/100))) 

Reload is 2 unless altered in the stat block by a percentage.
Recoil is 10 unless altered in the stat block by a percentage.

Elemental effects are extra.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Now on Level 11 and finished Scar - I thought he was a man ( by his name ) but later I found something else


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

@tkin
thanks for the mammoth info
will surely help

but 1 question
i've never seen light orange and dark orange guns around here
and not even pearlescent


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Holy sh*t! That was amazing. Thanks a million for the detailed explanation. 

Virtual rep to you Tkin. You certainly know this game inside out. I suggest you start writing a walk-through for the entire game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



piyush120290 said:


> @tkin
> thanks for the mammoth info
> will surely help
> 
> ...



those ultra rare stuff mostly/only appear when you play co-op other wise you get them by killing bosses.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

i dont know about co-op
but there is only 1 type of "orange" in the game ....i think so...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

There are many types of rarity(i still remeber few of them thanks to Mr tkin's post long back)
Green
Dark Blue
Orange
Pearscent


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

ya bro that thing i know

it goes like this
white->green->blue->purple->orange

but i was talking about different shades of orange as pointed by Tkin


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Now chasing Sledge in Arid Badlands - he is very well guarded though.

BTW, I'm on level 13 and just found a robot which needs fixing him up - searching for a repair kit for him.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

i liked the sledge shotgun very most
with 10000% outburst u can throw the Bruiser away with one shot


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



jojothedragon said:


> those ultra rare stuff mostly/only appear when you play co-op other wise you get them by killing bosses.


Not necessarily, I played solo only, then how come I ended up with a dozen orange and purple weapons? I have more orange weapons than I can carry, not to mention purple ones, you got to know where to look first.



piyush120290 said:


> @tkin
> thanks for the mammoth info
> will surely help
> 
> ...


You probably know that this game generates guns in a procedural manner, so the gun/shield spawns are random, you can get a good quick health regen shield in the first few hours or never get is at all, same with orange rarity weapons, I have a dozen of them in my inventory and another dozen I've put in the bank(mad moxxi) because those are not exactly as useful as the rest.

You need to farm chests to get orange weapons, only red chests generate orange weapons(white chests can generate but I've never seen one in my 100+ hours of gameplay).

Borderlands BEST CHEST FARMING GUIDE:
1.Spawn at "The Underpass" in first travel location.

*img835.imageshack.us/img835/4430/borderlands201009101052.jpg



2.Facing the road ahead turn left and follow the path to the top to a red chest, kill the rakks there, there will always be 5 rakk spawns there.


*img521.imageshack.us/img521/9623/borderlands201009101054.jpg

*img180.imageshack.us/img180/9623/borderlands201009101054.jpg



3.Now get down and get in car, go straight to a bridge and on your left there is a hut, a badass will spawn there, run it over and get the chest.

*img20.imageshack.us/img20/2001/borderlands201009101055.jpg


4.Now go to where patricia tannis stays and loot the two red chests there, there are two rakk spawns and two spiderant spawns, easy to kill.

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/3375/borderlands201009101058.jpg

5.Now get in vehicle, go to this gun station as shown and there are two red chests there, but keep in mind there will be a shitload of spiderant spawns here and many times my vehicle got blown up, best to leave vehicle and fight on foot, also if you're playing co op get one guy to distract the spiderants in car while the other loots the chest.

I'm standing at the entrance of patricia tannis in this screenshot, the chest is at the location pointed by my crosshair, its at the edge of the map.
*img693.imageshack.us/img693/2424/borderlands201009101100.jpg

The chests(another one at your right):
*img638.imageshack.us/img638/2424/borderlands201009101100.jpg

6.Now go to this place as shown in the map, go over the rock and at the end go under the rock ledge and there is a chest there(developer chest, most rare), loot it and exit the game, all your inventory are saved.

*img267.imageshack.us/img267/2424/borderlands201009101100.jpg

*img838.imageshack.us/img838/930/borderlands201009101101.jpg

I explained it as best I could, but you need to explore a little to get all the chests, also using a glitch you can farm 200 chests in knoxx dlc and get rich in no time



piyush120290 said:


> i dont know about co-op
> but there is only 1 type of "orange" in the game ....i think so...


No, two types, one yellowish orange and one dark orange, I'll post screenshots to prove it.

*img810.imageshack.us/img810/4700/borderlands201009101051.jpg

Look at the rarity table I posted above, dark orange is most rare in main game, pearlescent is only found in knoxx dlc(killing crawmerax).

Make it three, in my screenshot above you can clearly see three tones of orange.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Holy sh*t! That was amazing. Thanks a million for the detailed explanation.
> 
> Virtual rep to you Tkin. You certainly know this game inside out. I suggest you start writing a walk-through for the entire game.


Thanks, I know this game inside out and inside again , already 100hrs in solo and another 100 in co op poured in.
Now waiting for f**king rashi to return my friend's gpu so that I can resume co op.



topgear said:


> Now chasing Sledge in Arid Badlands - he is very well guarded though.
> 
> BTW, I'm on level 13 and just found a robot which needs fixing him up - searching for a repair kit for him.


Sledge is more tougher than the enemies you're clearing out to get to him, better get some health units to be safe, just in case, you know, if he manages to KILL you.



piyush120290 said:


> i liked the sledge shotgun very most
> with 10000% outburst u can throw the Bruiser away with one shot


Its called knockback, but that shotgun lacks accuracy(0.0) so the only good it does is to push away badmutha(or badass in playthrough 1) psychos, with magazine capacity upgrades it can can fire upto 4 bursts(mine fires 3 shots now)


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Finished Sledge - now I'm on Level 15.


----------



## DarkDante (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

holy sh*t man, you start this thread now?! i've bin waitin for this since when!me, am a lvl 47 soldier, DarkWraith, Have finished the zombie island DLC, got tired of the Moxxi's underdome riot DLC and need someone to help me in killing Crawmerax in The secret armory one. Sadly, my HDD got wiped out and i misplaced my DVD, so only my Savegame's left(backed it up). and about that orange and purple coloured weapons one, dont worry,  youll get them, even if youre playin in a single player walkthrough. you got a nice collection a weapons, tkin. me i stick to my 4 most loved ones and sell all of the not needed ones. Say, can anyone temme how to play co-op? like i already play CS in Garena, so can anyone tell me the steam method. dont worry, ill get my DVD my own way


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> holy sh*t man, you start this thread now?! i've bin waitin for this since when!me, am a lvl 47 soldier, DarkWraith, Have finished the zombie island DLC, got tired of the Moxxi's underdome riot DLC and need someone to help me in killing Crawmerax in The secret armory one. Sadly, my HDD got wiped out and i misplaced my DVD, so only my Savegame's left(backed it up). and about that orange and purple coloured weapons one, dont worry,  youll get them, even if youre playin in a single player walkthrough. you got a nice collection a weapons, tkin. me i stick to my 4 most loved ones and sell all of the not needed ones. Say, can anyone temme how to play co-op? like i already play CS in Garena, so can anyone tell me the steam method. dont worry, ill get my DVD my own way


Well, I'm playing solo now, but I played co-op earlier in Hamachi, just fire it up and play in lan game mode(all players must have same game version), worked every time like a charm.

I keep all the legendary weapons in the bank in moxxi underdome, I have plenty of money so I just prefer keeping them, and a few extra, useful for swapping with others.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Got a little confused in here :

There are two missions which fall under Shep Sanders namely :

obtain the mine gate key and take it to the Headstone Mine ( Level 14 ) - in here I've killed a brute like Sledge or he was someone else ???  

Kill Sledge and Take his Eridian Artifact ( Level 17 ) - In here I've to finish Sledge again - yesterday completed this mission with 17 level skill.

BTW, Now I'm on Level 18.


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



topgear said:


> Got a little confused in here :
> 
> There are two missions which fall under Shep Sanders namely :
> 
> ...


No, the first mission takes you to sledge's safehouse where you need to take out a mini boss called roid rage psycho(lobbing grenades) , then take the mine gate key to headstone mine and unlock the entry, then you need to make your way to sledge and take him out and take the eridian artifact. Sledge is actually not in sledge's safehouse(weird) but he is in headstone mine.

BTW: Just reached level 51, now I'm officially at the highest level the vanilla game allowed, found some tough fights(5 badmuthas at once), got hacked to pieces twice by spiderants, the battles are getting tougher, love it, kills some of the dullness of the game.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^ Thanks for the reply.

BTW, should I keep Sledge's Shotgun - is it any good at all ??


----------



## Piyush (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



topgear said:


> ^^ Thanks for the reply.
> 
> BTW, should I keep Sledge's Shotgun - is it any good at all ??



just try it out on a bruiser on a close range


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^ Thanks for the heads up ...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

are revolvers good in this game?
my all friends are just mad with revolvers
they prefer revolvers over shotguns

anyways
whats the best way to kill tankenstein?


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^ 2-3 critical hits with a sniper works for me


----------



## tkin (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



piyush120290 said:


> are revolvers good in this game?
> my all friends are just mad with revolvers
> they prefer revolvers over shotguns
> 
> ...


Depends on level, if he is same or a few level below you, try fire, volcano sniper and hellfire smgs work like a charm, if he is way below you use any weapon with high dam, push him away with sledges shotgun, never let him catch you or corner you, never use shock as it heals him instead.

Don't let the tank he throws hit you as its deadly, blow it in mid air, try to blow the tank in his back as it stuns him.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

So we just completed Zombie Island of Dr.Ned DLC. Although, we still have the "Brains" mission to discover and start with it. That's the only thing remaining in that DLC. As per Tkin's instructions, I think we'll skip Mad Moxxi's DLC and jump straight to Secret Armory of General Knoxx. 

Tkin do we really need to complete a 2nd Playthrough of all the DLC's + the main game to reach level 60? We really want to face Crawmerax. PS: None of us has a Siren class.


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Now in Dahl Headlands and Level No. 21


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> So we just completed Zombie Island of Dr.Ned DLC. Although, we still have the "Brains" mission to discover and start with it. That's the only thing remaining in that DLC. As per Tkin's instructions, I think we'll skip Mad Moxxi's DLC and jump straight to Secret Armory of General Knoxx.
> 
> Tkin do we really need to complete a 2nd Playthrough of all the DLC's + the main game to reach level 60? We really want to face Crawmerax. PS: None of us has a Siren class.


Mad moxxi gives no xp and no story, you can just go the place to use the bank and watch a nice cutscene, you'll probably reach level 61 after PT1+Zombie+Knoxx and then completing some of PT2+Zombie PT2 as you are playing co op, I just reached level 53 in PT2 after killing baron flynt, I think I will reach 61 after completing main game and zombie pt2+knoxx halfway, as I have already reached a very high level, killing enemies yields little xp for me, so my only xp gain is from mission rewards and that will take long 

To face crawmerax you need a hunter, critical shots(shock x4) at its back is the only way, try to look for a weapon called the liquid orion.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

can anyone upload save game of their game 
preferably soldier class between level 30 and 35

i lost my save game ...thats why...


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

currently on Level 25


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



piyush120290 said:


> can anyone upload save game of their game
> preferably soldier class between level 30 and 35
> 
> i lost my save game ...thats why...


Vamsi is using Roland in our team. If I recall correctly, he is now at level 43. So you can ask him to get his save & then alter whatever stats you need via the save editor.

*ATTENTION* 

*WANTED* a level 44 (or above) Siren class. We have requirement for one more player now and the slot is open to anyone who is: 

a.) Above level 43 
b.) has Siren class (with kick-ass weapons & mods)
c.) Would be willing to journey with us on our second play-through
d.) should have GameRanger, a good quality mic & a skype account


----------



## Piyush (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

@ethan
Thanks for the info buddy
Will contact vamsi asap


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

so i have started the game with siren (lilith)
but i have few questions..

-->whats the best time to use of phasewalking?
-->whats the best way to use phaseblast?
-->any recommended mods to suggest?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

_Viva La Robolution_ is out now!


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

reached lvl 24
got eridian smg too early in the game which is of lvl 19 and its fking good
its like u combine combat rifle and a sniper with damage of like a shotgun

@ethan
whats that? another DLC??


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Now on level 28 - got s shotgun which shots rockets instead of bullets .

Viva la Robolution is the 4th DLC for the game - it's also known as Claptrap's New Robot Revolution.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^
holy crap It shoots rockets!!! 
this one???

PS: post #66


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^ yep, it does but the funny thing is it's not very accurate, it's cheap and don't ever shot it from close range - will post the name later.

If you are talking about class mods then it's depends on your gameplay _ I use firely classmod.

I use phase walking when I don't like to battle with those AI all the time - I simply walk away with this and sometime I use it when the health is very low to get to a safe location to regenerate shield and health - I always keep one shield with me which can regenerate health.

Phaseblast occurs after phase walking I guess - very rarely I use it to finish some enemies if their health is very low - for fun and eye candy.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^thanks for the tips and tricks..
i'm using the phasewalk  the same way as u are

btw u too are playing with siren or it was sometime ago that u _played with her_( i mean the character )

anyways reached lvl 28
on the mission to kill KROM


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

I'm playing with ( actually "as" ) Siren from the beginning and I'm on Level 29 may be - now on Old heaven to to shut down 4 sources of smoke.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

recently killed bryon
reached lvl 33 
going to find out/about tannis


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Guys, have you guys done the Scavenger:Revolver quest in the Dahl Headlands? I have found all the parts except one, which I am unable to find, no matter how hard I look. can you guys help ? My current level is 28 Roland.


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

If I remember it that will give you a pearl justice with 148 damage level - the part you are looking for is inside or on the roof of a vehicle nearby - just look for it ( climb/look into on all the nearby wrecked vehicles ) and don't waste your time by the objective indicator.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

yes..i've done that mission
and the last part is beside the wreckage/wrecked car in front of the vehicle station near u
dont follow the pointer in the ECHO device


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Another mission about a SMG has same kind of complexity - the hard to find part is on the roof/inside of a bus nearby - you just have to climb on the bus.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^exactly
these type of missions are somewhat difficult for me
because 1 out of 4 parts is hard to find
so i just stand on a good height and observe from that point for the missing part


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

as I'm not getting much time I'm not able to play this game for very long time - anyway turned off two smock sources on old heaven - 2 more to go and there I got another mission from a dead bandit.

BTW, on the old heaven there is claptrap stucked on a elevated place - how to free him and if I free him will he give me some mission or give me some backpack SDU upgrade ?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

no that claptrap is a part of a mission
u should first talk to tannis,she will give u mission involving this claptrap
this claptrap wont give u any SDU

the one that will give u is lying near the shop(weapon shop)


----------



## tkin (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



topgear said:


> as I'm not getting much time I'm not able to play this game for very long time - anyway turned off two smock sources on old heaven - 2 more to go and there I got another mission from a dead bandit.
> 
> BTW, on the old heaven there is claptrap stucked on a elevated place - how to free him and if I free him will he give me some mission or give me some backpack SDU upgrade ?


There is also a mission that you can pick up there and finish it at the same time as the smoke signals mission, after spawning at the entrance to old heaven go to the left and when you hit the wall keep moving forward and you'll come across a few dead bodies, theres a mission there, also when doing the smoke signal mission cover the map in a circular way keeping to the periphery, enter the middle and you may die(at least in 2nd playthrough I died)


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Is this the mission related to some keys and a map to stash - well I've finished along with the smoke mission.

@ *piyush120290* - thanks for the heads up - now that I've those 2 missions on old heaven and I'm in search for that bandit's hidden stash - will talk to tannis later and will see what kind of mission that claptrap will give to me.


----------



## tkin (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



topgear said:


> Is this the mission related to some keys and a map to stash - well I've finished along with the smoke mission.
> 
> @ *piyush120290* - thanks for the heads up - now that I've those 2 missions on old heaven and I'm in search for that bandit's hidden stash - will talk to tannis later and will see what kind of mission that claptrap will give to me.


When you go to the next map(salt flats), check out the weapon vendor on the way to the mining machine, for me it yielded very high level weapons(hellfire) the first time.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

how many types of eridian guns are there in this game
i mean smg/combat /sniper/.......

i have :
smg,combat,sniper,rocket launcher and shotgun in the form of eridian guns


----------



## Desmond (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

I have completed the game at Level 36, Soldier. Now, there are no quests left. I know that I can Level up even more, but since there is nothing to do, I am left by myself to wander around killing random things, which themselves are no longer a challenge. Please suggest if there is anything else left to be done.

Also, I have found only two Eridian guns so far. Can anyone tell me where to find more?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Get DLCs. There are 4 DLCs.


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

@ *tkin* - thanks for the tip - will check out that.

got a elephant gun by killing a skagzilla king by using a skag as a bait  found the the first Eridian ( weapon ) sniper rifle from that hidden stash.


----------



## tkin (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



piyush120290 said:


> how many types of eridian guns are there in this game
> i mean smg/combat /sniper/.......
> 
> i have :
> smg,combat,sniper,rocket launcher and shotgun in the form of eridian guns


The basic eridian guns are rifle, shotgun, sniper and rocket launcher type, the knoxx dlc adds some fire, acid and shock based eridian weapons. For me they seemed useless as I quickly ran out of energy and recharge speed is hell lot slower than my ammo regen speed(13ammo/sec), I rather like to stick to my shotguns.


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

I liked the shotguns and SMG most in the game.

BTW, now on level 30.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

completed game with siren
was at level 36 when beat up the boss

now started the 2nd playthrough with my favorite class-soldier


----------



## Piyush (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

is there something called "zombie TK BAHA" in this game?
is it there in zombie isla......?
if yes ,then can anybody tell me where to find him???


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

I'm now on level No. 31 and is busy with Rakk Hive.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

guys....post #92


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Yea.. TK baha from original game is in Zombie land. You can find him sitting on a chair.. some where in Hollow's End.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



vamsi_krishna said:


> Yea.. TK baha from original game is in Zombie land. You can find him sitting on a chair.. some where in Hollow's End.



I see a hidden talent in Vamsi 


_Yea.. 
TK baha from original game, 
is in the Zombie land... 

You can find him sitting on a chair, 
some where in Hollow's End..._


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^he was devoured in the first game IIRC. hanging by the dan.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

okay, i was being vague.

He will be sitting on a chair before a hut named "fyrestone" where he was hanged before upsdie down.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

@all
thanks buddies


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^ have you installed all 4 DLc packs for this game ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Errrr....Guys are we going to continue our game or not? I have got the Claptrap DLC. We have to do a second play-through too, which is going to take a sh_i_t load of time.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Latest news is that my HDD crashed. Now i'm running on a backup HDD. I can get the game with in 3 days. But, I lost my save file too.

OOps... thats when i remembered uploading my savefile to piyush(thanks a lot piyush, for asking me to upload savefile, else.. i would have been a lost soul)


This Friday. For sure.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Get Duke Nukem Forever Early Access with Borderlands

*i.imgur.com/RGKgb.png


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



vamsi_krishna said:


> This Friday. For sure.



Sorry guys, not this weekend, I have some imp business to attend. May be on Sunday I'll be free.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

first of all, no one knows this is so called "Early acess club" will be getting game, and when Public will be getting. So, this is vague. And only pleases hardcore fans of Duke Nukem


----------



## Piyush (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



topgear said:


> ^^ have you installed all 4 DLc packs for this game ?



no man...only zombie island 
i'm dying to get the rest of the parts


----------



## Piyush (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



vamsi_krishna said:


> Latest news is that my HDD crashed. Now i'm running on a backup HDD. I can get the game with in 3 days. But, I lost my save file too.
> 
> OOps... thats when i remembered uploading my savefile to piyush(thanks a lot piyush, for asking me to upload savefile, else.. i would have been a lost soul)
> 
> ...



dont mention it 
tell me if there are other games too which i should ask u for


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Completed the game ( without any addons ) at level 33 

It's time for DLC's now.


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Playing clap-tr4p robot revolution dlc, ok I guess but not as fun/radical as general knoxx was(at least till the part I've played upto).

Pics up soon.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Robots clap trap is worst game DLC "tkin" My heart BP is rising on 2 hours of gameplay


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Now I'm on Zombie island - level 36 - just killed a lot of zobies over and over again and again. another way i got one more level up is I mistakenly started playthrough 2 and finished some mission once again which greatly incresed xp points.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

borderlands 2 is in the making?
i heard it today.....old news to some of u


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Can anyone tell me how to collect items when I have re spawned. Because once I am dead then all the items and collectibles on map are gone for good. Any patches to fix this problem???


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

collectables are random. You won't get same stuff everytime you spawn in the map,
And yeah, if no collectables show up, apply the latest patch from borderlands site.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



			
				jojothedragon said:
			
		

> collectables are random. You won't get same stuff everytime you spawn in the map,
> And yeah, if no collectables show up, apply the latest patch from borderlands site.


Actually all items and collectibles are gone. They are replaced by something else they are just gone.
Downloading latest patch for that.


----------



## tkin (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



gameranand said:


> Can anyone tell me how to collect items when I have re spawned. Because once I am dead then all the items and collectibles on map are gone for good. Any patches to fix this problem???


If you die and respawn in a different region(map) all the collectibles which are present on ground(or in opened crates) are gone as the game resets all the crates and items in open, so that's that. Respawning in the same region however should not reset them.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



			
				tkin said:
			
		

> Respawning in the same region however should not reset them


Actually it did. I died on the same map in fact the items were right in front of me and I respawned very close to that location so I think that was the same map.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Having way too much fun in the second play-through, now that we have a 4th player and that too with a Siren class amongst us. All of us are on level 49, except for Sameer, who I think reached level 50 yesterday. Cleared Rust Common West missions. For now, it feels like we are over-powering everyone, there has hardly been a decent challenge. I guess the level scaling for second play-through was not set up for players who complete all DLC's in their first play-through.


----------



## sameer.pur (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Yeah, I always played with Siren, and it's a nice experience playing with you guys.
Anyways let's hope Borderlands 2 provides more fun!!


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Borderlands play-through 2 is complete ! Time for playthrough 2 DLC's


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

We had helluva fun today.


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Just when I was thinking of installing this game the crappy BSNL line got shut off. Trend setters.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Ah a well deserved bump for this thread. We just completed our second play-through of the game. Now the DLC's remain and then we'll finally (hopefully) be able to meet Crawmerax's level. Can't wait to bring it down.


----------



## tkin (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Ah a well deserved bump for this thread. We just completed our second play-through of the game. Now the DLC's remain and then we'll finally (hopefully) be able to meet Crawmerax's level. Can't wait to bring it down.


I pawned crawmerax dozens of times, easy once you get the hold of it(and since its level has been already surpassed in the last DLC), it drops good stuff though, got two pearlescent weapons(the rarest kind)

PS: I'm on 2.5 playthrough now, and its tough and challenging, we need hardcore mode in Borderlands 2.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

We are all currently on level 54, I think. So by the time we complete all the DLC's, we should be able to touch Crawmerax's level. What's the minimum required level to beat him, taking into account we have 4 players?


----------



## tkin (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> We are all currently on level 54, I think. So by the time we complete all the DLC's, we should be able to touch Crawmerax's level. What's the minimum required level to beat him, taking into account we have 4 players?


Crawmerax and its minions(very tough) level dynamically scales with the player, crawmerax is always 4 level above the player, all its minions are anywhere from 1-3 level higher than the player, the max for crawmerax is 72, its minions reach a max of 69, with the patch of 1.4.1 you can reach level 69(with knoxx installed), so crawmerax is always stronger than you but you can level with the minions if you reach 69(which is very hard).

Now for the fun part, crawmerax has a MINIMUM level of 64(yes, thats right), so at level 54 your team will be butchered(you can't even damage him), minimum level needed is 60(since he is at 64), but I challenged him at 61(max level before patch).


Generic strategy: You need one healing mod(brick??) among any of your members, also one shield regen mod(siren) is great, ammo regen(soldier) is also needed.

You'll need shock weapons and corrosive. Armored minion is weak to acid, non armored minions are damaged by shock, all worms have one weakspot(the eye, aim for it), also green worms are weak against fire(not acid or shock).
Crawmerax have no vulnerability, but has 6 weakspots as glowing orbs in various locations, shoot them(with high firing weapons). take out crawmerax's eye first, it decreases its locating capability, now attack it, also watch out for minions, they are strong enough to kill you in two attacks. This fight is time consuming, use second winds by keeping some half dead minions around(a bit tricky), take plenty of med packs. 

I got some wicked weapons by killing it.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^ Yeah.. I couldn't kill him in single player. Let's see what happens in 4 player co-op. 
We have the required mods and weapons, but i suspect the lag itself will be enough for our character's doom. (At least for me.. )


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Get borderlands GOTY edition for half Price
*Borderlands GOTY Edition*


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^not the PC version.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Yeah its for PS3 and XBOX360 version. But PC version is not that pricy.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

I just started playing this game. I am at level 20 now with hunter class.This game is addictive and really fun ♥


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Faun & ico Here is good news for you.
*Borderlands 75% Off on Steam*

Enjoy fellas.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^already bought it.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

I guess then ico should consider this offer.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^he bought this too.

I am downloading the game, 30% complete.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Oh boy great news with such a waste.


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Very old game, most people are already bored with it(I've finished many times), what about Borderlands 2?


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

@gameranand rockstar deal on steam now

@tkin bought it for co-op, already finished the game before (excluding dlcs)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Well there is nothing about Borderlands 2. But well I do know that developers of this game has files patent for the name *Borderworlds* so we can guess than sooner or later they may release a MMO.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^ well, Borderlands was a hit so they just might make the sequel.
From wikipedia - 
"As a result of its surprise retail success, Borderlands' creative director Mike Neumann told VG247 that there is a chance of a Borderlands 2, adding that the decision "seems like a no-brainer." Gearbox has recently trademarked the name "Borderworlds""


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

It was a hit of course but it was without any story so chances are little but still L4D was also that kinda game with a sequel but still no news from developers about sequel at all so can't say.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

I just bought this game off steam and it would be downloaded by evening. Anyone here who would like to join me for Co-op. I guess most of you must have leveled up quite a bit. But are there any new players like me who recently got the game due to the awesome steam discounts?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Finally nice to see some good from that news. Well Faun may join you as he has bought this game solely for Co op purpose.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



gameranand said:


> Finally nice to see some good from that news. Well Faun may join you as he has bought this game solely for Co op purpose.



That's great. I just finished downloading it but will start playing today evening only as I have to leave for work. Steam ID will will work in this game too? And DLCs activated in-game or I have to run some set-up. It downloaded 12.5GB of data which took me around 4 days


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Well these questions will be answered by Faun and ico as they are the steam freaks in this forum.  They can tell you everything regarding steam. As far as I can tell DLCs should be pre activated as its a GOTY edition and if you downloaded from steam then ID should work fine.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

borderlands 2 is in the making
heard this news a bout a month ago
if a find a link then it will be posted here


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



baccilus said:


> That's great. I just finished downloading it but will start playing today evening only as I have to leave for work. Steam ID will will work in this game too? And DLCs activated in-game or I have to run some set-up. It downloaded 12.5GB of data which took me around 4 days



Welcome back mate. 

I might join you as well. Add me on steam id is  :jojothedragon


----------



## baccilus (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Thanks buddy. Will add you as soon as i get home today. BTW, I am "baccilus" in steam too, without quotes.


----------



## varunb (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



gameranand said:


> Well these questions will be answered by Faun and ico as they are the steam freaks in this forum.  They can tell you everything regarding steam. As far as I can tell DLCs should be pre activated as its a GOTY edition and if you downloaded from steam then ID should work fine.



DLCs are not pre-activated. You will get keys for Zombie Island & Mad Moxxi DLCs & they will be permantly tied to your account so that you can view them any time. Those DLCs will have to be manually activated.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Ok I figured it out. Have to go into steamapps>common>Borderlands>setup
There are two setup folders. Run setup.exe from both and put the code that is got when we run Borderlands.


----------



## varunb (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Playing DLCs is a real pain. The checkpoints don't work !! Its how gearbox designed to make each dlc seem longer. This is pathetic of Gearbox.


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^So how do you save then?


----------



## varunb (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

The game will save your progress in terms of leveling but it won't save your location or position. If you exit your game & restart, then your player will spawn at very same point when you first launched this DLC. If you traveled like 200kms away from the beginning & restart your game later, then you will be back to the starting point. So forget that extra mile you covered to complete a particular objective.


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^that's ridiculous. so the enemies respawn as you travel through the same location once again ?


----------



## varunb (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Yes but this enemy respawning is normal since it happens in those places also that do not fall under those DLCs


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Wow, i'll have to check it out. I hope its a bug.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Nope. Its not a bug. It is the way thing is. We know how it feels. It is kind of a chore job to travel that long again. But as we are playing 4 Co-Op, we will have fun while driving. So, It is kind of, not a big deal. 

And yes, enemies re spawn again. But, I started liking it. As it will help leveling up.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Isn't the character supposed to spawn at the nearest station?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

yes.. thats when They die.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



vamsi_krishna said:


> Nope. Its not a bug. It is the way thing is. We know how it feels. It is kind of a chore job to travel that long again. But as we are playing 4 Co-Op, we will have fun while driving. So, It is kind of, not a big deal.


Speaking of which, when is our next session? I haven't heard from Sam in a while now. Let's have a session this weekend. I'll most probably have an off for Good Friday. So we can complete the Zombie Island DLC on that day, if possible.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Sure. How about Friday night?


----------



## baccilus (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Me and Jojo have started playing the co-op from Level one. Anyone interested to join?


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^naah...it will take another 1 week for me to complete the download.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^ We had fun.  
*cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/577794895654846624/9C808D60689CE15842018B7DCF89A5D2EB458BC0/


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

starting from ground zero...?
i'm intersted
but i dont have any DLCs
plus...which client do you use? gameranger/garena?


----------



## varunb (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

You won't be able to play with them Piyush if they have the DLCs installed because your & theirs version of Borderlands will differ. 2ndly, you don't need any hamachi, tunngle, etc. Create a free gamespy account -> ONLINE GAME & you are good to go.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

I think they are playing out of the box game. With no DLCs. They just started the game.. so, applying a DLC will not matter what so ever.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Will Piyush require the DLCs even if we don't go into the  DLC maps? I don't think so.
Piyush, you do however require a gamespy ID which is free.


----------



## varunb (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



baccilus said:


> Will Piyush require the DLCs even if we don't go into the  DLC maps? I don't think so.
> Piyush, you do however require a gamespy ID which is free.



The point is friends that if 2 guys have the same version of the Borderlands executable or other necessary files then they won't have any problem. I still remember when I updated my copy of Borderlands by installing Zombie DLC. My friend afterwards couldn't connect to the game I hosted cos our versions were different then.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



Faun said:


> ^^naah...it will take another 1 week for me to complete the download.



What's your Internet speed?



varunb said:


> The point is friends that if 2 guys have the same version of the Borderlands executable or other necessary files then they won't have any problem. I still remember when I updated my copy of Borderlands by installing Zombie DLC. My friend afterwards couldn't connect to the game I hosted cos our versions were different then.



OK, but we can try.
Guys please post your ID's here at least so that i can invite you.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



baccilus said:


> What's your Internet speed?



512kbps, if you are ready to play then I can resume my download from today. It's at 38%.

Make sure you got the borderlands goty edition from steam. Wont be any compatibility issues then.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^I and bacillus have the GOTY edition as you do. Steam sales FTW!


----------



## varunb (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Same here. 
Steam ID: varunb87
Gamespy: varunb


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^nice. Show up at 10pm tonight. Hopefully we will be there. 
But I'm sure bacillus will be there.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



vamsi_krishna said:


> Sure. How about Friday night?


How about Thursday night, Friday is a holiday. Its a long weekend.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



tarey_g said:


> How about Thursday night, Friday is a holiday. Its a long weekend.



Any night is good. I usually game at night around 9:30 onwards. However, I sleep a little early so if you all are interested in playing late into night, someone else can host too.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^he will play with the Hunt Squad not our squad.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



tarey_g said:


> How about Thursday night, Friday is a holiday. Its a long weekend.



Cool. But I will be a mute player. Can't call. Due to BW reasons.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Well my net connection is screwed up if the problem will be gone then I'm in if not then maybe another time.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



tarey_g said:


> How about Thursday night, Friday is a holiday. Its a long weekend.


Change of plans. I'm working on Friday and got a leave on Monday. 

So Friday night would work perfectly for me. Call up Sam and check what's his status.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

I am in ! I am in ! I am in !

The trick worked, downloaded the whole game withing one night


----------



## baccilus (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



Faun said:


> I am in ! I am in ! I am in !
> 
> The trick worked, downloaded the whole game withing one night



Oh congrats man. Now for some Co-op fun. Invite me. My ID is "baccilus" on both steam and Gamespy.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

tell me the time when you can join in. 

How do i play DLCs ?

I am a level 35 Siren.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



vamsi_krishna said:


> Cool. But I will be a mute player. Can't call. Due to BW reasons.



My mic fell down from table and is now dead, also I am using some cheap earphones these days as I damaged my good ones too. so I will be mute too


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

anybody up for a session now ?

steam id: psygeist
gamespy id: psygeist


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

LOL... i just didn't checked forums for 3 days only and this much happened.

but, 2 players out of 4 being mutes may kinda feel boring..


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Killed Crawremax, Knoxx, INAC

DLC cannot be played in single player ?


----------



## baccilus (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Hi faun..... Sorry didn't see you message then. Will level up tomorrow. Can't even finish my missions because I have useless guns.


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Guys just tell me timing tomorrow in advance, i am at level 45 now. It's not fun to play some random missions. 

baccilus we can join from start with a new character.

Some screenshots:
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5053/5641372846_0a9e130a45_z.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5269/5640802515_11e185ee3b_z.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5303/5641368944_2b6a4385fa_z.jpg

This rocket launcher is awesome for any boss fight !


----------



## baccilus (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

OK tomo we can play at 9:30PM. I got to Level 10.
You know there is a  known bug in this game that if we keep out "My documents" folder anywhere except the windows partition, the game won't save.


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

how much time will it take for one to reach level 45 from level 0??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



			
				ico said:
			
		

> how much time will it take for one to reach level 45 from level 0??


A lot and lot of time. As you see the maximum level which can be achieved in this game is 69 with all DLC packs so I say one complete playthrough.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



ico said:


> how much time will it take for one to reach level 45 from level 0??



40+ hours.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

*Borderlands 2 shows up on resume*
Speculation points to E3 reveal.

*Gearbox dismisses Borderlands 2 talk*
"If we haven't announced it, it doesn't exist."


----------



## baccilus (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Is it recommended to play the DLCs after I am done with the vanilla game or should I go into those areas now? Is there some Level requirement for going into those areas?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

I would go for DLCs after main game.


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^^but i don't see the option to play dlc in solo mode. I can only join online mode.

@ico After firs playthrough (excluding the DLCs) I was at level 35.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



Faun said:


> ^^but i don't see the option to play dlc in solo mode. I can only join online mode.
> 
> @ico After firs playthrough (excluding the DLCs) I was at level 35.



Can't you go to DLCs from the U-station. It shows that option in my game but I have never tried going there.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

^Yep, the U-station has the DLC access for solo play. 

And faun, if you want to co-op. better start with a new character.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Looks like Vamsi, Sam and Tarey are all having power outages. So we were restricted to only a couple of missions in Zombie Island DLC. Picked the 'BRAAAAINS' mission right at the beginning and been taking zombie headshots like crazy. 

Level 55 achieved.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

I left the game after i had hit the level 69 which i guess was the max , or was there any other patch which increased the level little more.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

I think level 69 is the cap.


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



JojoTheDragon said:


> And faun, if you want to co-op. better start with a new character.


I am going solo.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

I am so hopelessly addicted to this game. I am level 16 now and still every mission feels different. Nobody seems to be playing this anymore.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*



			
				dinjo_jo said:
			
		

> I left the game after i had hit the level 69 which i guess was the max , or was there any other patch which increased the level little more.


No you can't. Its the max level till date in this game with all DLCs included.



			
				baccilus said:
			
		

> I am so hopelessly addicted to this game. I am level 16 now and still every mission feels different. Nobody seems to be playing this anymore.


I'll play after a week or two.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

tarey_g's power was out. Unfortunately he was the host. So, the whole game got stuck for few seconds. I was late to capture the video. So, captured only last few seconds 

Voices: Ethan_hunt, Sameer.

[youtube]_vsP_-v0m0Q[/youtube]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

ROTFL! Sam's Siren got stuck in a loop while performing the Phasewalk.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: The Offcial Borderlands Thread*

Urgh..... a suggestion. Can anyone one of you mods change "Offcial" to more appropriate "Official" in the thread title? 

Thanks.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 24, 2011)

^Done.


----------



## DarkDante (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello all, I am a level 54 Rifleman on my second playthrough.Just killed off the good Baron. Aaaand i've never even tried playing Co-Op. So any pointers in that area would be nice i.e. if you would tell me how you guys play Co-Op. I'll be grateful for any effort from your part.
PS: anyone tried the claptrap DLC?


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2011)

DarkDante said:


> Hello all, I am a level 54 Rifleman on my second playthrough.Just killed off the good Baron. Aaaand i've never even tried playing Co-Op. So any pointers in that area would be nice i.e. if you would tell me how you guys play Co-Op. I'll be grateful for any effort from your part.
> PS: anyone tried the claptrap DLC?



by any chance are you Apocalypse 12478 aka SALAAM JAWAAN SALAAM KISAAN??? I'm Bullet500.

Should I merge your old ID with the current one?

Don't worry, you'll retain your current ID and password.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2011)

DarkDante said:


> Hello all, I am a level 54 Rifleman on my second playthrough.Just killed off the good Baron. Aaaand i've never even tried playing Co-Op. So any pointers in that area would be nice i.e. if you would tell me how you guys play Co-Op. I'll be grateful for any effort from your part.
> PS: anyone tried the claptrap DLC?



Yeah, we can co-op. My level is around 50, liith.

Today, one hour session from 10 to 11 pm. what say ?


----------



## DarkDante (Apr 25, 2011)

ico said:


> by any chance are you Apocalypse 12478 aka SALAAM JAWAAN SALAAM KISAAN??? I'm Bullet500.
> 
> Should I merge your old ID with the current one?
> 
> Don't worry, you'll retain your current ID and password.



Yeah, I am SALAAM JAWAAN SALAAM KISA AN
yeah sure, merge it...
and you still playing Urban Terror?

@Faun: Man, i dont even know how to play online. Some tips?


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2011)

DarkDante said:


> @Faun: Man, i dont even know how to play online. Some tips?



I suppose you are using steam. Install gamespy too (will be already installed if using steam) and create an account there too.

Be online on steam around 10pm. Add me on steam: psygeist


----------



## DarkDante (Apr 25, 2011)

Thats the problem. I'm not on Steam....Yet.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2011)

give me your gamespy id then


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2011)

DarkDante said:


> Thats the problem. I'm not on Steam....Yet.


Use GameRanger. It will make your life that much more simpler, when it comes to hosting/joining co-op in Boderlands. 

Make sure the person you join has the same game update as you do. If both your version differs then, the one who has the lower version needs to update the game.


----------



## DarkDante (Apr 25, 2011)

@Faun, your game update?
and all of y'all, who all are on GameRanger?
IDs please...
BTw im already on Garena, so request there would also be accepted. ID: DarkDanteM4
(M4=M4A1 Carbine =D

BTW GameRanger is GREAT!
super easy to use...ty Ethan.
now if i only could have some IDs..


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2011)

Siren Level 47


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 27, 2011)

LOL.. our every session gets some funny moments. 
By the way, when is our next session??

And good to see another player who uses Siren.


----------



## DarkDante (Apr 27, 2011)

Did the Destroyer in, now am about halfway through lvl 55.
Doing the Secret armory again, as i didnt defeat Craw earlier(what do you expect of a Lvl 45 solo anyways? =P)
So will freaking LOVE it if anyone posts his gameranger ID.
PS: i have ver 1.3.0.0, and dont seem to be able to upgrade, getting a fatal error.even tried the DOS thing, but didnt work. so any help will be great.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 28, 2011)

Lvl 25 now. Doing as much side missions as possible.

BTW anyone knows where I can find Shep Sanders (I hope I got it right)?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 28, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> LOL.. our every session gets some funny moments.
> By the way, when is our next session??
> 
> And good to see another player who uses Siren.


Let's keep it for this weekend. Friday night is available too. I'll check with Gaurav.

@JOJO: Here you go:

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/8779/44692596.png


----------



## DarkDante (Apr 28, 2011)

How do you guys play?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 28, 2011)

DarkDante said:


> How do you guys play?


All of us have the same game version, use GamerRanger, Skype (for voice chat) and fire away. Gaurav usually hosts the game and we connect to his room. It isn't that difficult, once you start playing it online.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 28, 2011)

^Thanks for the location.


----------



## DarkDante (Apr 29, 2011)

So post your GameRanger IDs please.
Level 56, Shank is sleeping with angels


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 29, 2011)

My GameRanger ID is lordofthething.


----------



## DarkDante (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok..added you.
Tell me whenever you guys sit for playing..
and ill join.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 30, 2011)

Dante, you'll need to find yourself a co-op partner, as (unfortunately) our teams quota is already filled up. All of us are on the same level and same progress too. Ask JOJO or baccilus and you guys can form a team. 

Back on topic, completed the 'Zombie Island of Dr.Ned' DLC today. We're skipping Mad Moxxi's DLC, as it doesn't add any XP value. So it's our second play-through for Secret Armory of General Knoxx.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 30, 2011)

^Could you please tell at what level should I fire up the DLCs ?
I'm lvl29 at the moment. 
Also suggest a good sequence to play them.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 30, 2011)

Ideally, you can fire up the DLC after you reach level 36, which should be the level after your complete the main game. You can play it in the exact sequence in which they released. Skip Moxxi's DLC, if you want. It doesn't really hold any value and is more of a chore. Check tkin's earlier posts in this thread. I think he had posted why Moxxi's DLC was not worth the effort.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 1, 2011)

Thanks again. 

I think I will finish the main story first.


----------



## tarey_g (May 1, 2011)

Target is to complete Borderlands playthrough 2 today. Kill crawmerax and be done with it. 
All of us 'Vamsi(vamsi_krishna), Allwyn(Ethan_Hunt),Sameer (sameer.pur) and myself' are on level 60, just one level to go .

I love my new Orion sniper 


*Update :*
Borderlands Complete !!! Killed Crawmerax, it was awesome !!!


----------



## sameer.pur (May 1, 2011)

It was helluva fun.. 
Our asses were getting kicked at first.. but we got them in the end.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 1, 2011)

^ LOL yea.. I was thinking that it will take another 10 days just to kill it. But, Team work did it. Kicked Crawmerax's ass. Woot. Completed all the quests. Finally.

Total time taken: 3 days, 16 hours and 10 mins.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2011)

YOOOO-HOOOOO! Killed the SOB and we have finally completed this long running game. Started it somewhere back in August last year (if memory serves). We had Sunny dropping out and Sam joining in. Today, after a lot of tug of war with electricity cuts, we defeated Crawmerax. Died a **** load of times, but finally nailed him down. I couldn't even beat one of it's armoured minions. We all aimed critical shots at his weak spots and focused everything on it. Didn't get a single Pearlascent weapon. But really glad we fought an awesome battle. Cheers team! 

Now off to find a our next venture. Also await Borderlands 2, which will definitely be a day-1 purchase.


----------



## sameer.pur (May 1, 2011)

^^ I think our total playtime should be a lot more than that.
And then add the time we wasted solving little issues like disconnection, quest illegibility problems and in last the save file corruption.. :-/


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations to the Hunt Squad.


----------



## tarey_g (May 1, 2011)

The A-Team after defeating Crawmerax  (Picture courtesy Vamsi and Sameer)

*WTF !!! Bullys *
*i52.tinypic.com/z9x5h.jpg



*This is the only pic of Vamsi (behind the camera guy  )*
*img593.imageshack.us/img593/5574/image004ar.th.jpg



*Posing*
*img703.imageshack.us/img703/5844/borderlands201105012139.th.jpg



*Ally (Ethan_hunt) showing off*
*img560.imageshack.us/img560/5844/borderlands201105012139.th.jpg



*Now its my time to , ka-pow !* 
*img820.imageshack.us/img820/5844/borderlands201105012139.th.jpg



*Sameer's character doing her see thru thing  !*
*img7.imageshack.us/img7/7503/borderlands201105012141.th.jpg



*And burns into flames..*
*img21.imageshack.us/img21/7503/borderlands201105012141.th.jpg



*Peace on Pandora finally..*
*img863.imageshack.us/img863/9012/borderlands201105012144.th.jpg



*Athena agreed for a click*
*img402.imageshack.us/img402/1023/borderlands201105012145.th.jpg



*Hanging out at Scooters*
*img849.imageshack.us/img849/7747/borderlands201105012146.th.jpg



*Ugly Pink *
*img197.imageshack.us/img197/5791/image003xn.th.jpg




We had awesome fun, cant wait for Borderlands 2


----------



## tkin (May 2, 2011)

About time you got him guys, congrats, now try doing solo, that's more blood boiling.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> *WTF !!! Bullys *
> *i52.tinypic.com/z9x5h.jpg


I have to say, good work with the Photoshop dude. That guy has no clue that we're holding him hostage. 

@Tkin: Thanks for all your valuable input on this game dude. Your guide in the earlier posts really helped a lot. Sameer, as it happens, knew this game in and out too. So both your expertise and all of our collective efforts, really made this game, a whole hell of a lot more than fun to play.


----------



## tkin (May 2, 2011)

Don't mention it, glad to help.


----------



## tarey_g (May 2, 2011)

We kill Crawmerax in game and Osama dies, what are the odds . 

Voodoo or Horcrux ?



tkin said:


> About time you got him guys, congrats, now try doing solo, that's more blood boiling.



After play-through 2, I am done with this game, cant imagine playing this game in solo, it would be damn boring IMO.


----------



## baccilus (May 2, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> We kill Crawmerax in game and Osama dies, what are the odds .
> 
> Voodoo or Horcrux ?



You are trying to take credit for Osama dying ? They have been trying to kill Gadaffi too for some time now. Can you help them with that too


----------



## DarkDante (May 2, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Dante, you'll need to find yourself a co-op partner, as (unfortunately) our teams quota is already filled up. All of us are on the same level and same progress too. Ask JOJO or baccilus and you guys can form a team.
> 
> Back on topic, completed the 'Zombie Island of Dr.Ned' DLC today. We're skipping Mad Moxxi's DLC, as it doesn't add any XP value. So it's our second play-through for Secret Armory of General Knoxx.



Well, ok. but i cant seem to be able to update to 1.41, its gives a fatal error, even tried the DOS solution given. but to no avail.
PS-anyone tried the ClapTrap Dlc?


----------



## tarey_g (May 2, 2011)

baccilus said:


> You are trying to take credit for Osama dying ? They have been trying to kill Gadaffi too for some time now. Can you help them with that too



May be in left for dead, we have new DLC's left to play  ....

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5131/5486123042_1dbe457842_z.jpg


----------



## baccilus (May 2, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> May be in left for dead, we have new DLC's left to play  ....
> 
> *farm6.static.flickr.com/5131/5486123042_1dbe457842_z.jpg



OMG


----------



## DarkDante (May 10, 2011)

Got the Claptrap dlc.. will start it in a while.
PS: level 61, STILL crawmerax hands me my ass on a platter


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2011)

DarkDante said:


> Got the Claptrap dlc.. will start it in a while.
> PS: level 61, STILL crawmerax hands me my ass on a platter


Get a lightning sniper rifle(guardian or something, been so long now).


----------



## DarkDante (May 10, 2011)

I have a something fulgurating sniper, shows 4x on the info, but hardly one out of 5 shots are shock shots. 2 more electrical snipers(3x) but they are even worse. My brother got a static equalizer with 2x in the description, but its 4x. glitches much?


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2011)

DarkDante said:


> I have a something fulgurating sniper, shows 4x on the info, but hardly one out of 5 shots are shock shots. 2 more electrical snipers(3x) but they are even worse. My brother got a static equalizer with 2x in the description, but its 4x. glitches much?


Look for this:
*images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100226212657/borderlands/images/3/35/PPZ470_Liquid_Orion.png
The best lightning weapon in game.

The weapon must have the Liquid Orion suffix.


----------



## tarey_g (May 11, 2011)

tkin said:


> Look for this:
> *images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100226212657/borderlands/images/3/35/PPZ470_Liquid_Orion.png
> The best lightning weapon in game.
> 
> The weapon must have the Liquid Orion suffix.



Check what my player and Allwyn's player are holding, the awesome liquid orion  . Team found liquid orion in Knoxx's armory, It was given to me as I am the sniper in team (great team, everyone was using different types of weapons and characters ). Lost the sniper due to a save game glitch, so Sameer constructed same from a tool to patch the loss. This sniper is overpowered, used it for only last half hour of the game. 

*i52.tinypic.com/z9x5h.jpg


----------



## tkin (May 11, 2011)

I have 2 liquid orion, stashed one in the vault, saved it for a friend who doesn't game anymore. Only if I had my pc, I'd join in.


----------



## snap (Mar 27, 2019)

Time to necrobump


----------



## Desmond (Mar 27, 2019)

snap said:


> Time to necrobump


More like Mask Of Madness.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 28, 2019)

The King of loot shooters is back

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## snap (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 29, 2019)

A fantastic day for capitalism ....


----------



## true_lies (Apr 4, 2019)

Borderlands GOTY Enhanced Edition is out. Those who own the original GOTY edition will have it added to their games list for free.
Also Borderlands 2 and TPS got the Ultra HD Texture Pack upgrade.


----------



## true_lies (May 30, 2019)

Rumor: Borderlands 2 DLC Releasing During E3, Bridge to Borderlands 3

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------

